# Panamax problem.



## Ripperross (Jun 13, 2012)

Good morning everyone. 
I have a problem with my Panamax 5400ex power conditioner. I recently have been building a new HT room and have had my system unplugged for about 6 weeks. Now that I am nearly done I plugged my Panamax in and the display comes on and shows 120 volts and about 1 amp give or take. The problem is that none of the AC outlets on the back of the unit have power. Not even the unswitched ones. I checked the 15 amp CB on the back and it was not tripped. Has anyone had this issue before? 
Thanks, Ross.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Hmm, I have that unit and have not seen that particular failure mode.

Are the banks of LEDs across the front lit? Those are supposed to indicate which banks are "on".

Also, Panamax tech support is very good. You should give them a call -- they may have some more insight.

Good luck.


----------



## Ripperross (Jun 13, 2012)

I have always had issues with the LEDs on the front panell since new. They randomly turn on and off, but that has never caused any issues with the outlets.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I have one that goes on and off, but the back outlets were always on. I think it had to do with whether or not it was actively shunting a surge, but it has been on for a while now. I haven't been brave enough to tear it open yet to see how it is wired.

The switch could be doing something weird, or that breaker could be tripped, but not indicate. Other than that, I'm out of ideas (dead mouse inside that chewed wires?)

If you do contact them, let us know what they say.


----------

